
Ask HN: What are good web services to read web pages without clutter? - nafizh
Specially, websites where you can just put a link and it will show you that webpage without clutter and ads?
======
bradknowles
Isn't this one of the use cases for Paper and ReadItLater?

I know that Safari has a "Reader" mode for web pages that strips most clutter,
because I use it all the time on my iPad. I would imagine there are plugins or
modes like this for most other browsers.

------
matenda
[https://outline.com/](https://outline.com/)

There is also a chrome extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/outline-read-
witho...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/outline-read-without-
clut/daoolpmoieinofbnddaofhkhmbagfmnj)

------
nealcaffrey
I made a script for that, you could fork it and put on a server:
[https://github.com/Backup08/rss-reader-
lesslessless](https://github.com/Backup08/rss-reader-lesslessless)

------
gerenuk
Diffbot.com

If you want to build your own, take a look at readability library or goose.

Their precision is nearly 80%.

To remove further noise you can use goldminer algorithm to have improvement
furthermore.

